# Upgrade Stereo Head Unit TT Quattro MK1 2002



## craigproudfoot (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello
I am looking to upgrade to a new stereo system in my Audi TT Quattro MK1 2002. Can someone tell me a stylish unit that is guaranteed to fit and allow the flap to close? I don't need DAB really, but I would like decent Bluetooth and an input for my iPhone so I can play music through my phone. I assume newer units have a USB port at the front. I want something that looks really nice with red illumination to match the dash illumination. I like the look of the Alpine IDA-X305, but on another thread, it looked like a complicated retro-fit. Incidentally, I know nothing about cars or stereos, so I will get a specialist to fit for me. 
I am prepared to spend a bit on this if necessary.

I just bought a cassette adapter as a temporary solution, but the sound only comes out of the RHS speaker. I understand this is a head alignment issue. I can't be bothered with all that.
Thanks in advance for your advice.
Craig


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Lots of folk run a box that connects into the CD changer port on the back of the stock head unit. There are several out there but they all seem to offer Bluetooth and USB function. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Stereo-US ... SwEK9UHa4I

Something like this.


----------



## craigproudfoot (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks. Where does the box sit when it is installed or does it just dangle by the cable? TBH I was hoping to replace and upgrade the look of the cassette head unit that is installed.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Fair enough if you want to change the head unit. I think most people put the box in the cubby under the steering wheel intended for the service books and run the cable behind the trim.


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Most single din stereos will fit but not 100% about the flap closing you will aslo need an aerial adapter lead and an ios iso (or something like that ) lead (all avalible on ebay) and i think thats it. The auto electricion should have the stereo removal tools.


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

MCIP said:


> Most single din stereos will fit but not 100% about the flap closing you will aslo need an aerial adapter lead and an ios iso (or something like that ) lead (all avalible on ebay) and i think thats it. The auto electricion should have the stereo removal tools.


 Oh and a front facia adapter plate(s)


----------



## craigproudfoot (Jul 8, 2017)

Many thanks. I will see what the Audio guy has to say.


----------

